# How much land do you lease for Ag?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here's a Farm Journal pulse poll on leasing land....... you can participate.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/farm_journal_pulse_leased_land_percentages/


----------

